# Purchased a Ruger .44 Mag today.



## IKE (May 10, 2022)

I sold one just like this several years ago and I've regretted it many times since.......can't wait to get it to the range.

Ruger Redhawk
Model KRH-44R
Stainless
7.5" barrel
.44 Magnum


----------



## Devi (May 10, 2022)

Pretty wheel gun. Nice.


----------



## Gary O' (May 10, 2022)

Nice

I have the Ruger .357 magnum 
It was my main choice at the cabin

My three 'go to' pistols in the nightstand


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2022)

I have a Smith and Wesson model 29....44Mag with the 10 5/8" barrel.  I became interested in that model when the Dirty Harry movie came out.  It is so powerful that I had to replace the original wooden grip with a Hogue rubber grip.  A few years ago, when I still hunted deer, I took down a big doe with that pistol.  The 240grain hollow point threw her sideways like she had been hit by a bus


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2022)

That's the one with one horizontal mainspring that powers both the hammer and the trigger return.  The design results in a light 8-9 lb. double-action trigger pull weight.  The built-in scope mounts are nice.  Were the scope rings included?


----------



## IKE (May 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> Were the scope rings included ?



Don you're right a .44 Mag will thump.......remembering how the skinny factory wood grips hammered my hand on the Redhawk that I had before I ordered a set of rubber Pachmayr Presentation grips yesterday from Midway that should be here by Saturday that are like the ones I had on my last Redhawk.

Win231 I don't have any intentions right now of hanging glass on it but yes the scope rings came with it .

I've got one scoped handgun remaining from several that I sold after I stopped competing in IHMSA handgun silhouette matches for over twenty five years and it's a 15" barrel Thompson Center Encore chambered in 6.5x55 Swedish.


----------



## oldpop (May 11, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Nice
> 
> I have the Ruger .357 magnum
> It was my main choice at the cabin


The GP100 would be my choice too. Great multipurpose firearm and built like a tank.


----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2022)

oldpop said:


> The GP100 would be my choice too. Great multipurpose firearm and built like a tank.


And you can run 38s thru it too


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2022)

IKE said:


> I sold one just like this several years ago and I've regretted it many times since.......can't wait to get it to the range.
> 
> Ruger Redhawk
> Model KRH-44R
> ...


I had a Blackhawk .357 with a long barrel(don't recall,6+ inch), regretted selling it.
Speaking of regrets, I had a Colt Trooper III, decided I wanted to carry SOB so I sold it and bought a S&W Model 36. I really wanted a stainless steel Model 60 so I sold the Model 36.  Just couldn't find a decent priced Mod. 60, so I ended up buying an acquaintance's Ruger .357(GP100)


----------



## Bellbird (May 11, 2022)

It's amazing to me how guns are such a big part of the American culture, I know it's written in the second amendment. The _US_ ratio of 120.5 _firearms_ per 100 residents, up from 88 per 100 in 2011, far surpasses that of other countries around the world.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 11, 2022)

Yup!  I find this gun talk pretty amazing!  I'm from Canada and I find that Canadians and Americans are alike in many ways but when I hear this "gun talk" it seems you guys are from another planet.  You wouldn't hear talk like this north of the border unless it was a couple of hunters and they would be talking about long barrel rifles for deer, moose or bear.  Canadians are rather strange about gun ownership.  Even to buy a single shot 22 for crows, I would have to go through so much red tape that it doesn't seem worth while.  Farmers and ranchers do have a gun or two but again there is a lot of red tape.  You might say, "It's the Canadian Way."


----------



## IKE (May 11, 2022)

@Gary O'  & @Nathan when I started thinning the herd I had three 4" .357's.......a Ruger Security Six, S & W mdl 19 and a 4" stainless GP-100 like yours and I kept the GP-100.

Mine is loaded and in the drawer of the desk that I'm sitting at as I peck this. For the price, quality, ease of disassembly and assembly plus the Ruger lifetime warranty they are hard to beat.......not only that but I think that they are just plum sexy.


----------



## C50 (May 11, 2022)

I had the Red Hawk probably 25 years ago an honestly didn't like it.  It's a beautifully made gun and has serious knock down power but I could never get any accuracy out of it unless I used lower power loads.
Still, you can't help but admire a beautiful machine.


----------



## oldpop (May 11, 2022)

The GP100 with .357, 180gr.  LWNFPGC will knock down a hog or take down an aligator with ease. A head shot with a light 38 special load will make a rabbit dinner.


----------



## oldpop (May 11, 2022)

IKE said:


> @Gary O'  & @Nathan when I started thinning the herd I had three 4" .357's.......a Ruger Security Six, S & W mdl 19 and a 4" stainless GP-100 like yours and I kept the GP-100.
> 
> Mine is loaded and in the drawer of the desk that I'm sitting at as I peck this. For the price, quality, ease of disassembly and assembly plus the Ruger lifetime warranty they are hard to beat.......not only that but I think that they are just plum sexy.
> 
> ...


How do you like those grips?


----------



## IKE (May 12, 2022)

@oldpop Being 6'5" I have pretty good size hands and the factory installed Houge grips on the GP-100's fit me just right unlike the aftermarket Pachmayr Gripper fingergroove grips that I've tried on other handguns where my hand never did fall into place between the raised finger ridges.

What I also like about the Hogue's is that they are cut a little longer than the frame and my pinky finger has a place to rest on the grip rather than dangling under the grip.

Back when the GP-100 first came out they had a grip on them that was rubber with wood inserts on each side and they also felt short in my hand and my pinky finger would again dangle under the grip.

Here's a pic that may give you a better idea of the size of the now factory installed Hogue's vs the old style wood panel grip......as you can see they are a little longer and wider and they fit my hand perfectly.


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> It's amazing to me how guns are such a big part of the American culture, I know it's written in the second amendment. The _US_ ratio of 120.5 _firearms_ per 100 residents, up from 88 per 100 in 2011, far surpasses that of other countries around the world.


Yet, about 2/3 of American households do not have guns.  Those ~ 400 million guns are owned by 1/3 of the households.  The average gun owner has ~5 guns.  I have 1, as does my SO, who was given a little 22 caliber revolver by her father about 30 years ago, for self protection.  He also gave her 1 bullet...

My late brother in law was an avid gun collector.  Even though he had not been physically able to hunt for the last 25 years of his life, he continued to purchase guns.  When he died, he had at least 30 guns, maybe more.  Rifles, shot guns, hand guns, many of which he had never fired.  He admired the craftsmanship.  I don't see any harm in that.


----------



## oldman (May 12, 2022)

Hey Ike….That’s a nice pistol. I prefer the longer barrel as well. Do you shoot competition?


----------



## IKE (May 12, 2022)

oldman said:


> Hey Ike….That’s a nice pistol. I prefer the longer barrel as well. Do you shoot competition?


I competed in IHMSA big bore / centerfire (never cared for the .22LR competition that was also available but with smaller targets and closer) scoped and unscoped handgun silhouette matches for over 25 years with Remington center grip XP-100's, TC Contenders and TC Encore 14" and 15" barrel handguns and was the local match director for four years......2000-2004.

Forty rounds fired per shooter, unless there are ties to be broken at the end of the match, with ten steel silhouettes of each animal ; chickens @ 50 yds......pigs @ 100 yds......turkeys @ 150 yds and rams are @ 200 yds.


----------



## Tommy (May 12, 2022)

Beautiful revolver, Ike.  I've gotten to be very impressed with stainless over the years.  I'm a big fan of Ruger.


----------



## oldman (May 13, 2022)

IKE said:


> I competed in IHMSA big bore / centerfire (never cared for the .22LR competition that was also available but with smaller targets and closer) scoped and unscoped handgun silhouette matches for over 25 years with Remington center grip XP-100's, TC Contenders and TC Encore 14" and 15" barrel handguns and was the local match director for four years......2000-2004.
> 
> Forty rounds fired per shooter, unless there are ties to be broken at the end of the match, with ten steel silhouettes of each animal ; chickens @ 50 yds......pigs @ 100 yds......turkeys @ 150 yds and rams are @ 200 yds.
> 
> ...


My neighbor shoots competition. He’s a lot younger than me, like maybe about 42. I kind of get a kick out of him. He wears a pistol around the house. He switches off and on between a 9mm and a .380. One of his pistols, I think it’s a 9mm, he paid well over a $1000, not including the green laser light. I have never seen him without his pistol on.


----------

